# Safety & Security Officer-St. Anselm College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Safety and Security Officer
Institution:
*Saint Anselm College*

Location:
Manchester, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/01/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Level:* Experienced

*Position Type:* Full Time

*Description*
We're Catholic, you won't be sworn and the liquor stores are TAX FREE!

*Qualifications*
Successful candidate will be detail oriented, honest, dependable and flexible. He or she will possess excellent interpersonal and decision-making skills, as well as, inherent good judgment and writing ability. High school education required plus two to three years of relevant experience along with one year of security or law enforcement related training; Associates Degree is preferred. Must be able to deal effectively with a wide range of individuals with ability to handle emergency situations calmly and efficiently; valid driver's license is also required. As the department operates 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, he or she must be available to work nights, weekends, holidays and alternate shifts when necessary. Weekend hours are required.

Successful candidates will be able to assist the college to further its strategic goals for institution-wide diversity and inclusiveness.

*Job Location*

Manchester, NH

*Application Information*
Contact:
Saint Anselm College

Online App. Form:
https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs/ViewJobDetails?job=19648&clientkey


----------

